# Marklin Swiss Crocodile Locomotive



## GG1Fan (Nov 30, 2010)

Greetings,
This is my prized Marklin posession, my 800 series Swiss Crocodile. I would sell every other Marklin item, and my car, before I would part with this gem. 

I don't know why, but when I was 8 years old, to me, this was the coolest thing to have. And after more than 2 decades in a storage box, a little lube and she runs smoothly. It growls with implied pulling power.

This was an expensive Loc even in the 70's. A family in town was moving to California and could not take their trains. So, my Dad made a 'strong' offer. We got everything: train table, track, switches and signals, and about 12 locomotives, all for a reasonable price. I just took to the Green Croc.

My father told my mother it was an 'investment', and he told me to keep them 'for the grandchildren'. He was right on both counts 

Here is my showoff:

At the staion.









Without flash. The real Crocodile Green:









Lights ON









The Show Off Shot









Finally, doing some work. Consist designed by my 4 year old son.









Parting Shot: Artsy-Fartsy


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------

